# Man drowns on the N. Umpqua Sunday.



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Very sad. I haven't run the Nump in a few years. Wonder which rapid is at MP 32?


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Soup76 said:


> Very sad. I haven't run the Nump in a few years. Wonder which rapid is at MP 32?


 I think that would be fairly close to the Narrows, and that is a two part rapid. There is an upper lead in rapid and then a narrow, constricted ledge drop. He worked at Sawyer.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

No, mile post 32 is near Fall Creek picnic area in the middle of Segment 4. There sure are some real bastards commenting on that news article link. Louise, who ever she is, needs to get a life. I can't believe they allow those type of comments to be posted. Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

The boat flipped at Bathtub rapids and went through Island rapids as well. Sad day.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

All of the crew at Cascade River Gear and Maravia send a whole heap of love and strength to the friends and family of Scotty as well as our river family at Sawyer. Another huge loss for the river community... ride the waves Scotty and Rest in Peace.


----------



## Riverman4utoday (Jun 21, 2013)

Cascade River Gear said:


> All of the crew at Cascade River Gear and Maravia send a whole heap of love and strength to the friends and family of Scotty as well as our river family at Sawyer. Another huge loss for the river community... ride the waves Scotty and Rest in Peace.


Scott will be missed by all of us at Sawyer....he was an amazing person and taken from us way to soon. Positive that he will be riding waves and grinning down on all of us. 

Thank you for the love~

Aaron/Sawyer Paddles & Oars


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

https://youtu.be/yz0KDdACt5Y

After more details emerged today....I am pretty sure this is the boat and other person that was with him when he drowned. I was searching youtube for any available videos of Bathtub rapid to see if i could remember running it and this older vid popped up. Again, extremely sad.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Just to be clear, that video you put a link to is of Segment 2, not Segment 4 where the incident occurred.


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

shappattack said:


> Just to be clear, that video you put a link to is of Segment 2, not Segment 4 where the incident occurred.


I understand. I have always run the upper sections of this river. I don't think I have run anything in sec 4. Which is why I was searching for vid of the rapid. When I saw the name of the poster and the description of the boat it seemed to match details that came out today in the paper.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

The guy in the video is the same one that was detained by the cost for running the north Umpqua at flood stage a year or two ago? If so, wow!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Let me say, I don't know either person, but lets slow this up, that is the same guy, but the river was in good runnable shape last weekend and the weather was nice, just a tragic incident. We are not talking about some extreme crazy flow or weather condition.


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Trust me. I didn't post that vid to start a witch hunt. I agree with Shapp. I was supposed to be on the upper Mac on Sunday (plans fell thru) and flows weren't too crazy.


----------



## mts3212 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've never been on the North Umpqua so I'm not familiar with the run. Looks like it would have been around 8-10K on the Winchester gauge on Sunday. I assumed this was high. Is that within typical boatable range? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

The guy in the video is the guy who survived the accident this past Sunday. I don't know that he is the same guy Mattchu is referring to or not. I can say that I met him last Memorial Day on North Umpqua and we did a couple of runs together. He's a really nice guy and is very experienced on that river. It sound like Scott was very experienced as well. The North Umpqua had been running quite high but by Sunday it had dropped quite a bit. It wasn't at an extremely high level at all. I was planning on doing it that same day with some friends but we opted for Lake Creek instead. 
None of us know exactly what happened and why it turned out tragically. It's just really sad.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

mts3212 said:


> I've never been on the North Umpqua so I'm not familiar with the run. Looks like it would have been around 8-10K on the Winchester gauge on Sunday. I assumed this was high. Is that within typical boatable range?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Yes, you have indeed shown you are not familiar, that is the wrong gage to be looking at for the segment in question. As has been stated, the river was not outside of a normal boatable range. So that should not play into any discussion per say.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

What a sad deal. Hard to believe what some people said in the KOBI thread. Was it confirmed that he drowned or was it something else?


----------



## Riverman4utoday (Jun 21, 2013)

Roguelawyer said:


> What a sad deal. Hard to believe what some people said in the KOBI thread. Was it confirmed that he drowned or was it something else?


It was a drowning....nothing else. One of those things that there is no rhyme or reason, just simply sad. He was out doing what he loved to do, and that was being on the water. Scott was a great person and will be missed by all of us who knew him.


----------

